# COMPARE 330i ZHP & 330CiC SPORT DRIVING FEEL



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

kurichan said:


> There is a contigent of people here who, for whatever reason, love to pan the ZHP as overpriced BMW marketing BS. They seize on every opportunity (e.g. an ignorant salesman giving a cheesy explanation) to spout "it's just a 330i with an option package, not an M3! yada yada yada" It goes on and on. Check some of the other threads. Some people seem to have a complex about it, for whatever reason. It's interesting to note that the people with such strong opinions don't own ZHP equipped 330i's, and it seems that, as far as I can tell, none of them have ever driven them. :tsk:
> 
> You drove them. You made the comparison. You know. Go with your gut. It sounds like you liked the handling of the ZHP better. Isn't that what counts?


The only problem is, I compared a sedan ZHP to a convertible ZSP. So I'm wondering if that effects the experience with the ride . . . :dunno: ​


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

VEGANSAM said:


> The only problem is, I compared a sedan ZHP to a convertible ZSP. So I'm wondering if that effects the experience with the ride . . . :dunno: ​


Which vehicle are you specificly interested in? a ZHP 330i or CiC? Or maybe ZSP? IMHO, you need to go back to the dealer and compare red and green apples, instead of apples to pears. Try the available ZHP to the same body style ZSP. The differences between those two should translate roughly into the differences between the actual models you are interested in.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Did the Convertible have 17" or 18" wheels ?

I have driven both and the convertible with the 18" wheels is too harsh while the 17" wheel offers a better ride and still handles very well.

The Sedan in genereal is a tighter feel then either the Convertible or the Coupe and I have found the Sedan feels tighter whether it's a ZHP sedan or a ZSP sedan.

Before I can tell you the comparison feel of the ZHP sedan versus the convertible, I would need to know to the wheel size.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

HW said:


> far more advanced?  retuned sport suspension and 10 more hp and different final ratio. the harshness may be due to the chassis stiffness between the vert and the sedan w/o fold down seats.


I totally agree about the stiffness between sedan and vert part. This is noticable even push the car hard.

eel


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

HACK said:


> Now ... now ... no need to be so touchy


Now Hack, there is a "ZHP" in the thread title. What you doing here?? :nono:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

VEGANSAM said:


> The only problem is, I compared a sedan ZHP to a convertible ZSP. So I'm wondering if that effects the experience with the ride . . . :dunno: ​


Absolutely does. The convertible is heavier and has less structural rigidity meaning it won't handle as well.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

kurichan said:


> There is a contigent of people here who, for whatever reason, love to pan the ZHP as overpriced BMW marketing BS. They seize on every opportunity (e.g. an ignorant salesman giving a cheesy explanation) to spout "it's just a 330i with an option package, not an M3! yada yada yada" It goes on and on. Check some of the other threads. Some people seem to have a complex about it, for whatever reason. It's interesting to note that the people with such strong opinions don't own ZHP equipped 330i's, and it seems that, as far as I can tell, none of them have ever driven them. :tsk:


Oh come on! The salesman said "far more advanced techonology of the zhp." That is FUNNY and definately worth a :rofl: It would be just as funny if we were comparing a non-sport suspension with a sport suspension and got the same answer (pretend the sport package still changed the suspension parts for just a minute).

I invite anyone to point out the "far more advanced technologyof the zhp" as it applies to ride quality. As far as I know, the modifications include bigger sways, stiffer springs and shocks, and negative camber.



kurichan said:


> You drove them. You made the comparison. You know. Go with your gut. It sounds like you liked the handling of the ZHP better. Isn't that what counts?


Very true. With the caveat of suggesting a drive of comparable body styles, I think almost everyone here would agree with that statement.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

KU Ned said:


> Now Hack, there is a "ZHP" in the thread title. What you doing here?? :nono:


Maybe he is still trying to prove the suspension is the same as the regular SP :rofl:


----------



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> Did the Convertible have 17" or 18" wheels ?
> 
> I have driven both and the convertible with the 18" wheels is too harsh while the 17" wheel offers a better ride and still handles very well.
> 
> ...


Well, since the ZHP comes with 18" wheels, & the ZSP with 17", that's what they were . . . & again, the 17" CiC felt harsher than the 18" i !​


----------



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

RSPDiver said:


> Which vehicle are you specificly interested in? a ZHP 330i or CiC? Or maybe ZSP? IMHO, you need to go back to the dealer and compare red and green apples, instead of apples to pears. Try the available ZHP to the same body style ZSP. The differences between those two should translate roughly into the differences between the actual models you are interested in.


I want ZHP, not sure about CiC or i yet, but they only have 1 ZHP, which is a sedan. Period.  ​


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

VEGANSAM said:


> Well, since the ZHP comes with 18" wheels, & the ZSP with 17", that's what they were . . . & again, the 17" CiC felt harsher than the 18" i !​


There is an optional 18" wheel for the Cic ... they are type 71's

I have driven about 15 to 20 E46's in pretty much every configuration except for the M3 ... The only time I felt the Cic to be harsh was with 18" wheels with Pilots ... there is a very good chance the tire pressure could have been higher in the Cic that you drove.

Also another factor could be the type of tires that were on the Cic ... since the 17's with sport package normally come with either Contisports or Pilots (at least until 03, this might have changed for 04) this would be another big factor.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

rwg said:


> Oh come on! The salesman said "far more advanced techonology of the zhp." That is FUNNY and definately worth a :rofl:


I think we agree, hence, my "cheesy explanation" reference. I think my post might have been short on emoticons. I'll go back and fix it!  My bad!


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

VEGANSAM said:


> I want ZHP, not sure about CiC or i yet, but they only have 1 ZHP, which is a sedan. Period.  ​


Then I would certainly drive the ZHP and then a 330i ZSP. I feel that will give you a baseline of the difference in drive feel. You may decide that the ZHP in noticibly stiffer than the ZSP, and therefore the ZHP CiC would be much stiffer (or too harsh?) compared to the ZSP CiC you drove. With the limited selection, I believe that would be the most scientific approach. Or, go on a road trip to a dealer that does have both CiC models.

Geez, all the acronyms...I feel like I'm back in the military!


----------



## JFief (May 26, 2004)

As an owner of a 01' 330 cic, and an 04' 330i, I would say there is no comparsion in the feel of these cars. Both cars were manual trans. w/ sport packages.

330 cabs are heavier, and although solid for a convertible, they still are bothered by cowl/steering shake that does not exist in the sedan or coupe.

Cowl and steering shake takes much away from the driving pleasure, not to mention the 10% weight penelty of the heavier/slower convertible.

If "driving" is most important, I would say stay away from the convertible's.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

If the 330CiC ZSP feels more harsh on the road then the 330i ZHP then that must be due to the structure and road sound differences between the coupe and the convertible because there is no way a 330i ZSP is more harsh then the 330i ZHP.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

given a second chance at a choice, i would probably go for a sedan perhaps w/o fold down seats just for the extra stiffness and way cheaper insurance premiums compared to a coupe. but the coupe does look way cooler.


----------



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

JFief said:


> As an owner of a 01' 330 cic, and an 04' 330i, I would say there is no comparsion in the feel of these cars. Both cars were manual trans. w/ sport packages.
> 
> 330 cabs are heavier, and although solid for a convertible, they still are bothered by cowl/steering shake that does not exist in the sedan or coupe.
> 
> ...



Thank you . . .​


----------



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

HW said:


> given a second chance at a choice, i would probably go for a sedan perhaps w/o fold down seats just for the extra stiffness and way cheaper insurance premiums compared to a coupe. but the coupe does look way cooler.



Thank you . . .​


----------



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

Moderato said:


> If the 330CiC ZSP feels more harsh on the road then the 330i ZHP then that must be due to the structure and road sound differences between the coupe and the convertible because there is no way a 330i ZSP is more harsh then the 330i ZHP.



Thank you . . .​


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

VEGANSAM said:


> Thank you . . .​


Hey where's my thank you  ... I gave you all that wonderful info on tires and wheel size, etc.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> Hey where's my thank you  ... I gave you all that wonderful info on tires and wheel size, etc.


Thank you...


----------



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> Hey where's my thank you  ... I gave you all that wonderful info on tires and wheel size, etc.


I was SURE I thanked you!

 *THANK YOU!!!*

:clap:

​


----------



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> There is an optional 18" wheel for the Cic ... they are type 71's
> 
> I have driven about 15 to 20 E46's in pretty much every configuration except for the M3 ... The only time I felt the Cic to be harsh was with 18" wheels with Pilots ... there is a very good chance the tire pressure could have been higher in the Cic that you drove.
> 
> Also another factor could be the type of tires that were on the Cic ... since the 17's with sport package normally come with either Contisports or Pilots (at least until 03, this might have changed for 04) this would be another big factor.


NOW I know why I didn't thank you . . . I JUST saw this!

Great info . . . Thanks again!​


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

VEGANSAM said:


> I was SURE I thanked you!
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!*
> 
> ...


Thank you for thanking me  :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

HW said:


> given a second chance at a choice, i would probably go for a sedan perhaps w/o fold down seats just for the extra stiffness and way cheaper insurance premiums compared to a coupe. but the coupe does look way cooler.


I have noticed that most racing BMW's (non-M3) are sedan... is this marketing or does the sedan make a better race car.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> I have noticed that most racing BMW's (non-M3) are sedan... is this marketing or does the sedan make a better race car.


Chassis rigidity.


----------

